# Unbaptized Sikhs



## namjiwankaur (Jan 9, 2011)

Are unbaptized Sikhs considered "less" Sikh in any way? 

If one doesn't live in the area of a gurdwara, but would like to live a Sikh lifestyle and worship as a Sikh, would it be possible to consider oneself an unbaptized Sikh?  The main reason I ask is out of respect.  Before I identify myself as a Sikh, I would like to know whether it is ok to identify as an (unbaptized) Sikh.  From the info I am getting online, it appears an acceptable thing to be an unbaptized Sikh, but you never can tell. I also want to be sure the Sikh community (or at least the majority of it) holds nothing against those who are not baptized. 

Knowing that the gurdwara and community is important in Sikhism then maybe it makes no sense for me to even consider becoming Sikh at this time.

Jasnoor



spnadmin said:


> jasnoor ji
> 
> Would you be more specific? Technically a thread starter article should have more than one question. We try to avoid starting threads this way.  How about writing a paragraph that gives some background to your question? Thanks, and I will be checking back to assist you.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is a related thread that may get you started thinking about your quesiton. "Importance of Amrit Questioned, at this link, 

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/new-to-sikhism/32544-importance-of-amrit-questioned.html


----------



## namjiwankaur (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, you're quick!    Thank you!  I am grateful to have had the opportunity to read the quoted text on the 5Ks.  Some of the other parts went over my head, but they didn't seem immediately applicable anyway.  I hope its ok to re-quote what came from Project Naad website to my blog (which is for personal reasons, helping me to take this journey).

The closest gurdwaras are about an hour and a half a way from me and I don't drive so it makes it next to impossible to get to those gurdwaras. I would love to help make meals for the langar.  I would love to see the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and behold its beauty.  It might be something I could arrange once or twice a year, but probably not much more often.

To do amrit, is it necessary to have a relationship with the gurdwara that amrit would happen in?  Is it ok if I am unable to attend the gurdwara more than once or twice a year?  

I am wondering how I would know if it was time to be baptized?  Is it better to wait until I know all I can know or do I embrace it with the knowledge in my heart?

There is so much about Sikhism that seems to be what my soul is longing for.  It wants something simple, something that connects soul to God's Love and motivates it to share that Love with others. 

One of the problems I've had over the years with Sikhism is the warrior part.  Then I realized that Sikhism believes what I do. If there is no other alternative and there is no other way to protect an oppressed ppl, war might be necessary.  Things like the Nazis and apartheid or genetic cleansing or human rights violations...they are all crimes that leave victims helpless and in need of protection.  So I think I get it better.

Another problem I have with Sikhism is personal so I won't get too much in to details, but I have Post Traumatic Stress Disorder so I can't work.  I know that Sikhs view work as a vital part of their faith.  I am looking for ways I can contribute even if I can't work.  Maybe the gurdwara would have some ideas.  One thing that would be cool would be setting up a Sikh study group in my area, but I wouldn't do it until I knew more.

Well, I've rambled now.  Sorry about that. 

I hope I will be able to figure out a way to be the best Sikh possible...maybe that means beginning with what I've got with me today.  Any guidance you can offer (or anyone else here, would be greatly appreciated).

Jasnoorpeacesignkaurpeacesignkaurpeacesignkaur


----------



## namjiwankaur (Jan 10, 2011)

Hoping someone will be able to give me feedback to my last post for this thread.  

Jas


----------



## findingmyway (Jan 10, 2011)

Jasnoor ji,
Sikhi is a journey and it is a personal journey between each person and the Guru so the sangat can give advice but cannot tell you do this or do that. 

You do not "do amrit". It is not baptism in the Christian sense. Khanda di pahaul ceremony is a pledge to follow the Guru's way and is not something to be taken lightly. In many ways it is not the end of a journey but a checkpoint where you are expressing your commitment so no-one can tell you when the right time will be. Many people suggest to spend a few months living according to the Sikh Rehat Maryada, study Gurbani and follow and see how you feel.

Gurdwara is there to help you learn and progress. It is useful to have contacts in the local community. It is one source of sangat. Go when you can but when you can't then don't stress about it!

Kirat karna-earn an honest living is important. But it goes beyond working-live honestly, don't cheat the system. If you can't work that's ok. Can you contribute to society in another way? How about some voluntary work for a charity? I am sure there are other examples too.
Not sure if this is the kind of advice you are looking for.
Jasleen


----------



## namjiwankaur (Jan 10, 2011)

@ Jasleen ji

Thank you so much for all your help and advice.  To be a Sikh means to be student and seeker and I will take my time (and may never be baptized at all).  I understand that we need to take time to live the lifestyle of a Sikh.  Not everyone is up for it.

I am planning on rising before dawn at this point, washing up, meditating on the Name and saying the Nitnem.  And I will try to do the evening Nitnem and the last one before I go to bed.  I am also going to start working on contemplating the 5 vices and also the 52 Hukam I found out about today.

I am planning to read the entire Sri Guru Granth Sahib in 2001.  I would like to start using the 5 K, but I want to make sure it isn't offensive to baptized Sikhs when an unbaptized Sikh wears the 5 K.  I was told it by someone it is fine and that many Sikhs are not baptized.

Jas





findingmyway said:


> Jasnoor ji,
> Sikhi is a journey and it is a personal journey between each person and the Guru so the sangat can give advice but cannot tell you do this or do that.
> 
> You do not "do amrit". It is not baptism in the Christian sense. Khanda di pahaul ceremony is a pledge to follow the Guru's way and is not something to be taken lightly. In many ways it is not the end of a journey but a checkpoint where you are expressing your commitment so no-one can tell you when the right time will be. Many people suggest to spend a few months living according to the Sikh Rehat Maryada, study Gurbani and follow and see how you feel.
> ...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 10, 2011)

Jasnoor ji..You wrote.>>>>>>>>

I am planning to read the entire Sri Guru Granth Sahib in 2001.  I would  like to start using the 5 K, but I want to make sure it isn't offensive  to baptized Sikhs when an unbaptized Sikh wears the 5 K.  I was told it  by someone it is fine and that many Sikhs are not baptized.<<<<<<<<<<

I think its meant to be 2011 ??   2001 was 10 years ago. Anyway a YEAR is just fine for oen complete reading of the SGGS...about 4 pages per day. I would suggest 2 pages in the morning and 2 at night...thats how I do it..and i have doen it for the past 58 years already.

2. Wearing the 5 Kakaars WITHOUT AMRIT..is like someone wearing an Air Force Pilots uniform while riidng a bicycle....or a  USA Marines uniform while going to school..or A Navy Commanders Uniform at the yankees Game...ITS.."OK"..and maybe not ok ??
Depends on the situation. You may say ( and you are entitled to say it )..I am learning to be a Amrtidharee..so I am PRACTISING...no harm in that. Just like the Navy Commander at the Yankees Game may say..its my ambition to join the Navy...and I am living my fantasy...or the Grade six kid says..I want to join the Marines and go to Afghanistan..so I am getting ready !! YES SIR !!....

WELL then why is that we seldom (very seldom) come across wanna be navy Commanders wearing Navy uniforms at yankee Games and USA marines to be in schools and all that...BECAUSE ITS ILLEGAL !!! the LAW would come down heavily on such people..and they would be called IMPOSTERS !!!

BUT ....SIKHISM..is NOT the USA Navy..or the USA Marines...? So NO LAW needs to be feared...any one can wear the Five K's....no one can object....BUT UNLESS you are SINCERE...its still a case of IMPOSTER !! Guru Gobind Singh ji calls this...." a DONKEY wearing a LIONS skin "...ONLY YOU can decide whether you are a real LION. Lots of "donkeys" wearing lion skins really DOESNT JUSTIFY joining them.

I was Born in a staunch Gursikh Family..( as far back as Baba Banda singh's time ).I learnt the Paath in my grandmothers lap...kirtan in my mums lap...and completed the SGGS paath at age 5....and participated in hundreds of akhand paaths (continous readings of sggs at Gurdwras)..and all BUT found myself READY FOR AMRIT at AGE 55 !!......when I was absolutely sure THATS what I wanted. My parents NEVER once even tried to "persuade" me or steer me in that direction..except give guidance on meanings of gurbani, sikh history, etc etc because they too beleived that the CALL FROM THE GURU MUST COME FROM WITHIN...and That Call came quite early for some of my siblings.....2 took Amrti at age 10 and 14..and rest at ages 18/19...BUT not for ME. Now lately I visited some of my relatives in Punjab and found them to be so much STAUNCHER Gursikhs than i ever could be !!....one has been an amritdharee since age of 5 ( inspired by Sahibzadahs of Guru gobind Singh ji) and by his conviction i can say 100% that IF required he can stand by his conviction on pain of death....more than I can say for MYSELF !!

SO BEGIN the walk along the Path of Gursikhi..its FINER than a Human Hair..and Sharper than the sharpest blade of a sword...BUT its the ULTIMATE PLEASURE !! CONGRATS.animatedkhanda1animatedkhanda1animatedkhanda1animatedkhanda1animatedkhanda1


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 10, 2011)

jasnoor said:


> @ Jasleen ji
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help and advice.  To be a Sikh means to be student and seeker and I will take my time (and may never be baptized at all).  I understand that we need to take time to live the lifestyle of a Sikh.  Not everyone is up for it.
> 
> ...



Jasnoor ji

Please think about this also 





> I am also going to start working on contemplating the 5 vices and also the 52 Hukam I found out about today.


 The subject is controversial. However the 52 Hukam cannot be proved to be written by Guru Gobind Singh, and seem to come from various rehitnama written by one or another generals or aides, and in some cases, the rehitnama have been falsely attributed to Bhai Nand Lal. Do some research about this at http://www.allaboutsikhs.com


----------



## namjiwankaur (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.  I have a lot to contemplate on.  There is much more to my enthusiasm than I am sharing.  I've had some awesome experiences lately.

Jasnoor


----------

